# Scribbleface Tang, is there such a thing?



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

My Sailifin has developed a pattern on his face, that is maze-like, and exactly what a Scribble-face Rabbitfish has on its face. 

I know you are going to ask me for a pic so after the lights come on (timer) I will get one. He is even more beautiful than he was before. He is just simply gorgeous. 

(And for future reference, by the time he outgrows the 65g, we have decided we may upgrade!)

Any opinions?


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's the best pic of his gorgeous face.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Very pretty. ;-)


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Kymmie! 
He was cute before, but since he developed this pattern on his face last month, he is just gorgeous. And has the cutest personality to boot.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've watched my Discus get different speckling and marbling to their coloring over time, as they mature. Perhaps it is the same for a tang? Either way, he's a looker!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You have a mature Zebrasoma veliferum, which is a Sailfin Tang. Beautiful fish.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

So do all the Z. veliferum 's get a similar pattern on their face? The only pics I have found on the internet they did not have a pattern like that. 

Even if they do I still think he is special. Hehe ;-)


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok so just for fun, here's some more pix of him, and of Mr. Hammy the longnose hawkfish LOL



























His favorite new perch


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one the same, the pattern looks very similar 
one of my favourite fish


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. They are beautiful. 

Love Mr. Hammy too.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Baldiemac, he is gorgeous!!!!

Thanks Romad!


----------

